# How many days did you stim on IVF/ICSI cycles?



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Just thought this would be a little interesting because it seems to vary quite a lot, and would also be quite useful for the newbies 

I have given people multiple votes to allow for people who have more than one fresh cycle - though it might affect the accuracy because people might have forgotten they have voted! 

 Please vote for the number of days you injected stims meds for and got to EC: NOT days of stims for cancelled cycles or the number of days from CD1 to EC or ET 

Thank you!

Xxx*


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I will get us started!

I technically stimmed for 7 days, but the last day was a half dose so more like 6 and a half days! Trust me to be awkward!  

Out of interest: I had an AFC of 50+ and AMH of 60+ and got very early OHSS. On 150 menopur (and certrotide) I was lucky to get 26 big follies, of which I got 15 eggs and ended up with 1 x d5 blast transferred and 3 x d6 frosties. 

Xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi cloudy

I just voted mine was 11 days on max dose of menopur, AMH of 2, AFC of 4 

L x


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

As someone fast approaching my first cycle, this is so useful for me - thanks for starting the thread, Cloudy.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah that's ok honey, I always thought something like this would be useful when I started stimming.

Good luck to you honey xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

9 days on short and flare protocol. I think it was longer on the long protocol - 11 days I think.

I also have a low amh 0.9.


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

I have PCOS  and they put me on long protocol. I stimmed on a lowish dose for about 7 days and then a further 5 on a higher dose. (125 puregon, increasing to 150)


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Great idea Cloudy  

I stimmed for 7 days (200iu Gonal-F) on my first cycle and 11 days (150iu Gonal-F) on my 2nd. Was on the Antagonist Protocol (Short protocol) both times and the only thing the clinic changed 2nd time round was my dose of Gonal-F. 

K x


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

This is a really interesting thread thanks. My AMH is 90 and they're starting me on 112.5 so I wonder if I might stim for less days like Cloudy, or whether the low dosage will mean a longer stimming period. I'm waiting for my nurse appointment to go through my treatment plan so guess I'll find out their best estimate soon!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

_*BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP......BUMP......BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP*_


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

_*BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP......BUMP......BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP*_

Interesting that so far 50% are 10-11 days, which is what all the clinics seem to be telling people!x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Cycle 1
10 days stimming
(4 days on 375 gonal f then 6 days on 450 gonal f)

Cycle 2
9 days stimming
(all 300 gonal f + 150 menopur)

Cycle 
9 days stimming
(all 300 gonal f + 150 menopur)

I'm another low amh lady.  All short protocol.  They want to try flare next time.

x

Edited to say - I voted for 10 and now don't seem to be able to also vote twice for 9 to represent the 3 cycles so might be skewing the results a bit


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

12 days on long protocol (bfn) have since found I have PCO so LP probably not right for me ( I had OHSS ). Doing sp next time so will let you know if that makes a difference, great idea  

Grey xx


----------



## LM123 (Jan 20, 2014)

11 days on long protocol. The first 3 days was on 325/200/320 of menopur. Then my dose was increased to 450 (a max dose) for the remaining 8 days. Got rather serous OHSS on 5th day of ET and still recovering from it. But sooooo happy to get BFP.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

13 days on short protocol. Should of been 10 but had to do an extra 3 due to poor response at the start. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a AMH level of 67... 

1st cycle- short protocol
stimmed for 8 days, coasted for 2 and got 16 eggs

2nd cycle - short protocol
stimmed for 8, coasted for 2 and got 27 eggs

3rd cycle -long protocol
stimmed for 13 and got 12 eggs

This cycle -short protocol
stimmed for 17 days, coasted for 3 and got 36 eggs!!!

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just thought I would bump this up again just in case anyone new wanted to add their vote to it beings as it's dropped off the main page for a while x


----------



## til2104 (Jun 15, 2014)

My first cycle I was on the long protocol, and it was bloomin long. ..stimmed for 22 days on gonal f. Although I got 5 eggs, only 2 fertilised and they weren't good quality.  They said 22 days was definitely not the norm!!!
Xx


----------



## Sally1108 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you cloudy for pointing me over here - very interesting read  x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

How do I do a second vote Cloudy? I did one for last time and thinking I could do one fo this time too 

Grey x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Oops, sorry for the delay! I meant to set it so it could be multiple votes. I think I have sorted it now - you can 'remove' your vote and then re-vote again up to 7 votes i think


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just bumping this up as the question has been asked a few times in the last few days xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

Out of curiosity.. Is it around 10-12 days of stims then the trigger shot? Or is that included in the 'stims' timings? New to this..xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I did my trigger on a stims day so it is included in the days - although some people might do things differently, its surprising how much things vary at different clinics  

Xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

So for my simple mind, it's 10-12 days on average until EC day, if my ovaries play ball?xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Not quite   You will have ec 36hrs after trigger (which will be done at a specific time they give you, often late at night). So you will do 10-12 (or 7 to 21!) days injections, a day off, and then ec.

Xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy (Jan 31, 2016)

So I now know .. 12 days of stims for me, I also had to trigger on day 12 with stims meds brought fwd to earlier in the day xx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

IVF #1: stimmed 12 days
IVF #2: stimmed 11 days
IVF #3: stimmed 12 days + coasted for 2 

All 3 cycles were short protocol, each cycle I had dose changes

Cycle 1: 
450iu Gonal-F for 4 days
300iu for 3 days
225iu for 5 days
= stimmed for 12 days total

Cycle 2: 
450iu Gonal-F for 6 days
225iu for 2 days
150iu for 3 days
= stimmed for 11 days total

Cycle 3:
150iu Gonal-F for 8 days
75iu Gonal-F for 4 days
+ 2 days coasting with no stims 
= stimmed for 12 days total (but triggered on day 14)


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Following this as I'm not sure yet what I'll be doing. I think I'm on a long protocol but not sure


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I stimmed for 17 times both cycles. Will be interesting to see if this third cycle is the same!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Cloudy. Clearly not a one size fits all. Hoping for the best xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a interesting thread. Clomid has not been kind to me so my consultant has suggested that I can do one last cycle (will be my sixth) in December if I have a confirmed OV this month (follicle tracking scan next Monday), but if that’s unsuccessful then it’s on to IVF. As I have PCOS this thread leads me to believe I’m likely to be on a short protocol (thank god).


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

IVF 1 - 9 days then was abandoned as follicles weren't growing (gonal f low dose)
IVF 2 - 10 days of stimms trigger on day 11, had 31 eggs (increased gonal f and added in merional)
IVF 3 - 14 days of stimms trigger day 15, had 45 eggs
IVF 4 - 14 days of stimms, trigger day 15, had 37 eggs

Short protocol for all as I have PCOS and freeze all due to risk of OHSS and PGS/NGS testing


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Kittykat - wowsers your poor ovaries   I thought I produced a lot (especially for an older gal   ) but that’s masses.....freeze all definitely the right thing....I’ve had OHSS every fresh cycle  

Grey xx


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

12 days on long protocol. Did this twice. 
10 days on flare.


----------

